# My fiance almost killed me.



## confuseddisaster (Oct 13, 2016)

I had been with my ex fiance 8 years I wanted to marry him and start a family. He wanted the same. He seemed perfect, and so did our life.
I was happy for the first time in my adult life....
Then, things changed. He started putting me down. Putting my friends down..also my family. Saying we were trash. Acting as if I were his burden instead of his fiance. I wanted to fall out of love with him so bad but i couldnt, my self esteem was too low and I had no place to go and felt like I needed him.
Our fighting got worse and worse by the day. He just wasnt happy with anything I did, put me down at every turn, and got jealous over any and everything.


One night, I defied him and went out with one of my friends. He was very angry as always, sending me harrassing texts. I ignored him and told him I didnt want to argue. That I didnt deserve this and that I didnt want to be with him anymore. That i wanted to be with someone else Which was childish and stupid, but I felt I was standing up for myself because of the way he always put me down. I finished the night having innocent fun with my friends.
It was in the middle of winter, and when I got home, I imediatly walked in and hung my coat up, sitting at the kitchen table trying to get warm.
He came out of nowhere (he had been waiting on me), and began to yell at me. Wanting to fight.
He was drunk. I saw a bottle of vodka next to the sink with one drink left in it. 
I felt brave, so I argued back (I wasnt afraid..this man had never physically hurt me at all.), yelling at the top of my lungs. I was so tired of his crap and this was the final straw for me. I was going to leave him the next day and I told him that.



He became even more angry and went into the next room shouting to himself... I felt that I had made my point and picked up the glass with one drink to toast myself...and down the hatch the it went.
I felt that the fight was over, and was standing in the kitchen with the glass in my hand, thinking that I was tired and that I was going to go to bed. 
All of a sudden, he popped around the corner back into the kitchen right in my face screaming, "you want the last drink? You want the last drink? I'll make it so no other man wants you!" 
Suddenly, he had a firm grip on my right arm and the glass acrosss my face. I said no, and tried to squirm away, but his grip was too tight. I remember thinking, "that glass shouldn't be so close to my face!" I panicked and struggled... 
The next thing I knew and heard, was the sound of glass popping and breaking.
He let go of my arm and I felt broken glass on my face.. I did a quick jerk of my neck to throw it off.
Then I felt something strange.. I went to the mirror. There was a peice of glass sticking out above my eye. 
After that, I went into hysterics and I dont remember much.
I spent a month or more in the hospital. I had glass shards in my brain. Therfore I had to have surgery.
I have a massive scar above my left eye and side of head. 

He somehow never got charged for this, i was told nothing could 'stick'. He has recently come around to my job begging me to talk to him. I am petrified of him and i dont think he would respect a restraining order. My fear is that I'll eventually give in to him from fear and that terrifies me What are my options?


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Restraining order... whether he respects it or not.

You need a legal trail and some much needed counseling with somebody trained in relationship abuse.

He will hurt you much worse if you weaken...


----------



## becareful2 (Jul 8, 2016)

If you're in the US, why wasn't he charged for battery? 

Get a gun, or an attack dog. Move out, deadbolt your door. Pepper spray, stun gun if you're not comfortable getting a real gun, etc.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

.

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

What happened during the month you were in the hospital? How did they get nothing to "stick" if you had glass shards in your brain? Did they think you did it to yourself somehow? How long ago did this happen? Were you living together and he moved out?

You need to get a restraining order pronto. I'd also personally consider talking to a lawyer about additional steps to take. 

He nearly killed you once, he'll possibly manage it next time. If you feel you might "give in" you need to get counseling to work on your low self esteem. You deserve better.


----------



## Manchester (Oct 7, 2016)

You must have a very thin skull.


----------



## Hope Shimmers (Jul 10, 2015)

As a physician, I am more than a little confused about how shards of glass got through your skull and into your brain. 

You should definitely move somewhere so this man can't find you.


----------



## becareful2 (Jul 8, 2016)

If the glass got to your brain via your eye socket, then you should have been blind by now...

Dr. @Hope Shimmers?


----------



## Manchester (Oct 7, 2016)

confuseddisaster said:


> My fear is that I'll eventually give in to him from fear and that terrifies me What are my options?


All plastic containers in the house. Like the stuff you take on picnics. 

You can drop them on the floor and they won't break. They might even bounce right back up into your hand.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Your post doesn't make sense to me because a huge chunk of the story is missing. You say you were happy with him and then he suddenly changed. Why did he change? Addiction? Psychiatric disorder? Another woman? Stress? Out of work?

I wonder how you can be with someone for eight years you considered "perfect" and with whom you had a "perfect" life who then turns into a homicidal maniac.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Folks, the OP was banned.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hope Shimmers said:


> As a physician, I am more than a little confused about how shards of glass got through your skull and into your brain.
> 
> You should definitely move somewhere so this man can't find you.


You just realise you are going to get an inbox filled with requests for medical help?


----------



## becareful2 (Jul 8, 2016)

Who was it?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

becareful2 said:


> Who was it?


Don't want to give trolls any hints on how they were ID'ed.


----------



## Hope Shimmers (Jul 10, 2015)

MattMatt said:


> You just realise you are going to get an inbox filled with requests for medical help?


That's okay. I'm just hoping to get through one Thanksgiving dinner with my extended family without being asked questions about kidney stones or hemorrhoids. I think this might be the year.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Don't want to give trolls any hints on how they were ID'ed.


Oh, go on, @EleGirl let's give everyone a clue how the system works, eh? 











:rofl:


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> Folks, the OP was banned.


And perhaps somebody not trolling will read and realize their predicament can find caring answers...


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Hope Shimmers said:


> That's okay. I'm just hoping to get through one Thanksgiving dinner with my extended family without being asked questions about kidney stones or hemorrhoids. I think this might be the year.



Acceptance .vs expectations. 0


----------



## Hope Shimmers (Jul 10, 2015)

Here's two I use on my own forum:


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hope Shimmers said:


> Here's two I use on my own forum:


That's fascinating. But where did you get the pictures of @EleGirl and me from?  

EleGirl is the blue eyed blonde, of course! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Awesome movie by the way.


----------

